# E3 Elk tag



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey everybody,
I drew an E3 Elk tag for the october season this year, I was wondering how everyone has been doing in the early season? I have been out there scouting a few times, but wondering if anyone has any inside tips for me that they would be willing to share? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Shoot me a PM with any advice!


----------

